

Live Labs closure, leader's exit cap a crazy week for Microsoft - cwan
http://www.techflash.com/seattle/2010/10/live_labs_closure_exec_exit_cap_a_wild_week_at_microsoft.html

======
spoon16
I assume most of the team did not see this coming as they were actively
hiring.

Live Labs culture did not fit in well with the rest of the company and their
priorities did not align well with their parent division. The departure of
Gary was just the nail in the coffin. I believe the closure is a result of
them becoming a big enough expense that division leadership started paying
attention and there was not a well defined strategy to drive query share.
There are plenty of little teams that operate under the radar quite
effectively.

Their primary failure was not being able to measure their positive impact on
Bing query share.

